# All vaporizers leak!



## Boeriemore (5/4/16)

Over five years I have progress from the basic cartomisers to the EVOD BCC, vivi nova, clearomizer,
eLeaf/eStick and finally I have the Kanger Topbox.
They have all leaked, some after a day, others a little longer.
Some leak onto the battery head, others out the air holes.
I am currently using my Eleaf and the Topbox. Both cannot be placed in my pocket when leaving home. There are two air holes on the Eleaf iStick. I have blocked up one hole and have to lay the unit flat, making sure that the open hole is on top.
The Kanger topbox must stand upright at all times. After day one it started leaking at the air holes.
After a few weeks I replaced the atomiser with the stainless steel coil atomiser provided with the kit.
Again, after one day it started leaking.
I have previously been told that my RBA coils that I made were not to scratch or not the correct amount of cotton used for the wick. Well, my Topbox leaks are from the ready made atomisers that came with the kit. Enough said.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (5/4/16)

I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/4/16)

On how many watts are you vaping it with the stock coils?


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/4/16)

And I see you are also in Durban as well. Much more air pressure at sea level.

I have realized when I go to sea level I also get more leaks than up here.

But I also keep my vape setups up right all the time.

Remember we are working with liquid here.

Also when wattage settings is to low,tanks flood because liquid doesn't burn quick enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/4/16)

Switch to dripping. If it leaks then, it's your fault

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Baker (5/4/16)

Between my buddy and u we've tried just about every tank on the market, mostly because he can't resist trying all the new ones, and I can honestly say that the Crown tank is the only one that doesn't leak. Every single other tank leaks.

I have two Crowns, and with most of the coils I didn't even need to close the air holes when filling the tank. With some coils I needed to close the air holes before filling, screw the top back on after filling, open the air holes, wrap the tank in tissue and give it a good shake in all directions. This causes just a few drops to leak out of either the air holes or the drip tip into the tissue. After that I screw the tank onto the mod and absolutely no leaks at all. I carry it in my pocket all day and iv never had a leak. I'm very thorough with my method but it works. I have a wooden box mod so it's critical for me that there isn't leaking, and I carry it around without any concern.


----------



## Andre (5/4/16)

I agree. The only stuff I dare carry around in my pocket is a Reo with BF dripper (and not all BF drippers). Also, the Cubis tank and probably the new Joyetech AIO are the most leakproof on the market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ernest (5/4/16)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. I've used all those devices and more, but have never had a leak regardless of it's angle to the horizon and I'm at sea level too.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/4/16)

Sticky fingers are a way of life for any vaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Duffie12 (5/4/16)

Andre said:


> I agree. The only stuff I dare carry around in my pocket is a Reo with BF dripper (and not all BF drippers). Also, the Cubis tank and probably the new Joyetech AIO are the most leakproof on the market.



This. The Cubis is practically 100% leak proof. Of course don't take that as a challenge and keep it upside down but in daily use you should be safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/4/16)

Cubis, Bellus, Nautilus mini, Kayfun V3 mini, Kayfun 3.1 and mini Pro Tank 3, all no leaks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (5/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Cubis, Bellus, Nautilus mini, Kayfun V3 mini, Kayfun 3.1 and mini Pro Tank 3, all no leaks.


Haha - I have had the bellus leak poorly on me as well as back in the day a Kayfun 3.1 would dump it's guts almost daily lol ! Sure mostly my fault and comes down to wicking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA (5/4/16)

I have a subtank mini for a few months now and it has never really leaked on me except with bad stock coils. More like sweating around the air holes and with the v1 rba even less.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mad_hatter (5/4/16)

I owned both the original 25mm Subtank and the later Subtank Plus. Both never leaked. Goblin Mini would leak when wicking was not done correctly (very finicky tank, but best flavor production of any RDA I have ever tried).
Mutation RTA was a leak monster. 
Nautilas and Nautilis Mini both never leaked. 

these are all subjective experiences, YMMV


----------



## shabbar (5/4/16)

Never had a leak on my subtanks ever, cruis leaks a little by the airflow and juice control ring, and had one leak on my aromamizer that was user error. 

My 2c


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/4/16)

Never had leaks on my Melo 2 unless I over fill or fill with air holes open. But if I keep them closed and fill then no issues. I keep mine in my pocket and never had a oops

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (5/4/16)

Duffie12 said:


> This. The Cubis is practically 100% leak proof. Of course don't take that as a challenge and keep it upside down but in daily use you should be safe



I agree the Cubis is one best tanks for not leaking - it won't leak even if you lay it down.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/16)

*Evod1 *for the "no leak" win

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Silver said:


> *Evod1 *for the "no leak" win


Lies!!! Mine leaked like a 13 year old watching baywatch!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/4/16)

I vote cubis for the win too.
But in interest sake when one refers to leaking. Is it leaking in the sense one looses 1 or 2 ml of juice? Cause I've never experienced that. Or is it slight wetness (droplets) around the base of the 510 connection?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Or is it slight wetness (droplets) around the base of the 510 connection?


Nope, thats condensation, caused by cool air condensing on a hot surface, found mostly under a Goblin mini or discussed in a geography class.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (5/4/16)

On all my tanks I had leaking in the beginning, but every tank(most tanks.)are different, and need different wicking methods, or filling methods. Most of the tanks took me a few days to understand how they operate best. I have a eleaf vs tank ,and it is the only tank that hasn't leaked. NOT ONCE. I have a top tank on stock coils and it gurgles no matter the temp. And even on the rta deck, but I know that is because I am doing something wrong. I just haven't had the time to play with it, but I am to busy vaping and enjoying my gs tank. Every tank has a trick. What I found is that some tanks don't like being over filled, others like more wick or less, some you fill and tip when closing. Once it starts to leak it doesn't stop easily, cause pressure has changed on the inside of the tank or the o-ring has moved. There are tanks that leak more than others, like the goblin but that's play play and play some more, I don't get it right every time, but when I do it's satisfying.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/4/16)

Never had a leaky tank like EVER. Touch wood. Dont over tighten the things. Two fingers only when tightening. Always good. You do get such a thing as over tightening a seal...


----------



## sneakydino (5/4/16)

All my tanks leak except my zephyrus...I have no idea why but thats just the way it is lol


----------



## Yagya (5/4/16)

Been vaping for almost 2 yrs and tried a few rtas...billow v2, crius v3, goblin, zephyrus v2 & griffin never leaked on me...i make sure i watch enough videos on how to wick and build on them before diving in there.myself...i twnd to stay away from the obvious leaky ones. .just dont buy those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yagya (5/4/16)

Basically its best to do some research before biting the bullet and getting all the latest and greatest..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BubiSparks (5/4/16)

Aspire Triton 2 does NOT leak... And I have four in rotation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Never had a leaky tank like EVER. Touch wood. Dont over tighten the things. Two fingers only when tightening. Always good. You do get such a thing as over tightening a seal...



You have never had a leaky tank? You must have started vaping 3 days ago then! 

I'm tempted to order a Kayfun Clone for you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You have never had a leaky tank? You must have started vaping 3 days ago then!
> 
> I'm tempted to order a Kayfun Clone for you...


Looool... OK the Griffin leaked like a sieve before I learned how to tame it... Bet I can tame that Kayfun clone also and get it to behave. Free atty, hint hint nudge nudge...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagya (5/4/16)

The only leak i have is in the loo..lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (5/4/16)

What kayfun. I've had 2 clones 3,1 it's actually very easy to build on and doesn't leak. Wel it does but only if you don't fill it correctly, or rather close it correctly. It needs to be turned upside down as you are closing. I'm sure It's another kayfun.


----------



## Riaz (5/4/16)

Leaking RBA's are 99% of the time due to incorrect wicking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## mad_hatter (6/4/16)

Riaz said:


> Leaking RBA's are 99% of the time due to incorrect wicking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



70% of statistics are made up on the spot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Boeriemore (6/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> And I see you are also in Durban as well. Much more air pressure at sea level.
> 
> I have realized when I go to sea level I also get more leaks than up here.
> 
> ...



Temperature I have tried 300c and 400c - equates to about 35w.


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/4/16)

My billow v2 never leaks


----------



## Mac75 (6/4/16)

I have 2 crowns a target an avo and a zep2. No leaks. Travel a lot and the worst is some sweating from the zep2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boeriemore (6/4/16)

My thread starter stated that I was now using the eleak istick and the Kanger Topbox.
Within the last hour both have packed up and I have nothing to vape.
The Topbox booklet states that the problem is either a bad spring load or a bad atonizer, four days old?
My eleak suddenly stopped, dead, no readout, vaping or on charge.
Am I allowed to curse on this forum?


----------



## Andre (6/4/16)

Boeriemore said:


> My thread starter stated that I was now using the eleak istick and the Kanger Topbox.
> Within the last hour both have packed up and I have nothing to vape.
> The Topbox booklet states that the problem is either a bad spring load or a bad atonizer, four days old?
> My eleak suddenly stopped, dead, no readout, vaping or on charge.
> Am I allowed to curse on this forum?


Time for a squonker!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (6/4/16)

Boeriemore said:


> My thread starter stated that I was now using the eleak istick and the Kanger Topbox.
> Within the last hour both have packed up and I have nothing to vape.
> The Topbox booklet states that the problem is either a bad spring load or a bad atonizer, four days old?
> My eleak suddenly stopped, dead, no readout, vaping or on charge.
> Am I allowed to curse on this forum?


Some folks have bad_ joem_ around electronics, dropping phones like poker chips in a casino etc.
Guess you'll have to live with it and make the move to mechanical mods ala Reo's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Boeriemore (7/4/16)

The message below is what I have just sent to Sir Vape.

_"I bought the Kanger Topbox mini kit from you no more than a month ago.
After a few weeks I replaced the atomizer that came in the mod.
I fitted the stainless steel atomizer four days ago. Suddenly it no longer works.
The 9.99 ohm display flashes and the booklet states that the problem is either a poor spring connection to the battery or the atomizer is dead.
I first checked the spring connector which seems fine.
I have just tried two new atomizers and the problem still exists.
It would appear that there is a problem with the mod's electronics.
Kindly enlighten me as to your warranty policy and where in Durban my findings can be substantiated. Thank you.."_


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

Boeriemore said:


> The message below is what I have just sent to Sir Vape.
> 
> _"I bought the Kanger Topbox mini kit from you no more than a month ago.
> After a few weeks I replaced the atomizer that came in the mod.
> ...



I reckon they will be more than happy to help you out! These guys have an amazing reputation here and for a very good reason. I hope you manage to come right.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Boeriemore (7/4/16)

Yagya said:


> Basically its best to do some research before biting the bullet and getting all the latest and greatest..



Research by viewing videos where someone raves about a new product and sends a vapor cloud all over the screen.
They are testing something new for probably a few days. I want to see a review about a product that has been used
over a period of time.


----------



## Yagya (7/4/16)

That is why we have "Robs Rambling" for more intense reviews and putting these new products thru their paces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Boeriemore (12/4/16)

Stosta said:


> I reckon they will be more than happy to help you out! These guys have an amazing reputation here and for a very good reason. I hope you manage to come right.



I went to Sir Vape, spent almost a hour there. They stripped the unit and got it working again, but had no idea what the problem had been.
They made me another coil, changed the RBA coil for a thicker one, and tried various liquids until they were happy with the unit.
A couple of interesting points were made.
1. My 18mg liquid is far too strong for the topbox mini. It should take 6mg strength. (the guy nearly choked after one vape) 
2. Only Nichrome coils can the temperature settings be used. All other types require wattage set. (strange that the kit came with a variety of atomizers but nowhere did the booklet inform me of this obviously important fact.)
3. They coil they fitted to the RBA, attached to the mod will, according to them, last forever, but the cotton should be replaced every three days.
Interesting visit to Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

mad_hatter said:


> 70% of statistics are made up on the spot


Just like 80 percent of opinions are formed halfway through the bottle muahahahahahaha


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

Boeriemore said:


> Research by viewing videos where someone raves about a new product and sends a vapor cloud all over the screen.
> They are testing something new for probably a few days. I want to see a review about a product that has been used
> over a period of time.


Best is to speak to fellow vapers then. I rather rely on experience from my peers than reviews on the webs. Reviews are great to pique the interest. But real life use/travel/building etc is the only show of longevity.

Actually not a bad idea for a thread, ''Review Your Old Favorites" post it up and watch all the info you want just fall in your lap. Forums are great for condensing info via socializing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (13/4/16)

Boeriemore said:


> I went to Sir Vape, spent almost a hour there. They stripped the unit and got it working again, but had no idea what the problem had been.
> They made me another coil, changed the RBA coil for a thicker one, and tried various liquids until they were happy with the unit.
> A couple of interesting points were made.
> 1. My 18mg liquid is far too strong for the topbox mini. It should take 6mg strength. (the guy nearly choked after one vape)
> ...


Well I'm glad they took the time to make sure you were sorted! I can understand your frustration, but I hope you are happy that they didn't brush you off, and ultimately got the answers you wanted?

I can't imagine what it would be like to vape 18mg out of my Subox! I bet it brought a tear to his eye! Nice thing about getting a higher strength when you start is you can dilute it. It will also dilute the flavour but IMO when starting to get off the cigs getting your nic strength right is paramount. You can pick up some VG that you can dilute it with at Dischem for R20 (It's called Dolly Vardan).

I can't affirm/argue anything related to Temp Control as I haven't used it much, hopefully someone else can shed a bit of light on this.

I don't believe the coil will last forever, but it will certainly last a long time! I have kept the same coil on my RBA for about a month now and it is fine. Every Friday I take the cotton out, dry burn the coil till it looks like new, and re-wick and I'm good to go. Three days is more accurate as the flavour starts to drop on about Wednesday for me, but I can live with it.


----------



## Boeriemore (14/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Well I'm glad they took the time to make sure you were sorted! I can understand your frustration, but I hope you are happy that they didn't brush you off, and ultimately got the answers you wanted?
> 
> I can't imagine what it would be like to vape 18mg out of my Subox! I bet it brought a tear to his eye! Nice thing about getting a higher strength when you start is you can dilute it. It will also dilute the flavour but IMO when starting to get off the cigs getting your nic strength right is paramount. You can pick up some VG that you can dilute it with at Dischem for R20 (It's called Dolly Vardan).
> 
> ...



Thank you for this info. Dolly Vardan here I come.
I just hope the problem does not re-occur seeing that they had not idea what caused it in the first place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## picautomaton (14/4/16)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck with all leaking tanks. I've had my Aromamizer RDTA running for two days now and no leaks yet. It sits on my desk at work but will be taking it walk about on the weekend. I did make sure that the inlet holes were well covered with the cotton wick. I'm sure the leakless tank is busy being made in China as we speak with the rate of new product being introduced to the vaping community almost on a daily basis.


----------



## Boeriemore (15/4/16)

picautomaton said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck with all leaking tanks. I've had my Aromamizer RDTA running for two days now and no leaks yet. It sits on my desk at work but will be taking it walk about on the weekend. I did make sure that the inlet holes were well covered with the cotton wick. I'm sure the leakless tank is busy being made in China as we speak with the rate of new product being introduced to the vaping community almost on a daily basis.



In my previous post I explained how helpful Sir Vape was, even replacing the stock RBA coil with a heavier coil. It works great but as usual
after two days it started leaking from the air holes and if I hold it on its side liquid drips onto the floor. A problem that technology has to
still overcome I suppose.


----------



## Greyz (15/4/16)

All vaporizers leak when wicked poorly, with the Griffin it's just a habit \
/runs
/hides
/plz dont tell nightwalker

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Boeriemore (15/4/16)

Greyz said:


> All vaporizers leak when wicked poorly, with the Griffin it's just a habit \
> /runs
> /hides
> /plz dont tell nightwalker



I assume Sir Vape new what they were doing when they wicked my RBA. Watching them spending quite some time paying attention to detail makes me feel that no one could do a better wicking job.


----------



## Stosta (15/4/16)

Boeriemore said:


> In my previous post I explained how helpful Sir Vape was, even replacing the stock RBA coil with a heavier coil. It works great but as usual
> after two days it started leaking from the air holes and if I hold it on its side liquid drips onto the floor. A problem that technology has to
> still overcome I suppose.


Did you recently re-fill the tank? Sometimes when you overfull this happens, when I refill with the RBA deck in, I I leave about 5ml of the chimney sticking out of the juice (when upisde down), filling it all the way to the end sometimes floods when screwing it back together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boeriemore (15/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Did you recently re-fill the tank? Sometimes when you overfull this happens, when I refill with the RBA deck in, I I leave about 5ml of the chimney sticking out of the juice (when upisde down), filling it all the way to the end sometimes floods when screwing it back together.


I fill it to just cover the atomizer. I asked Sir Vape for an answer and they said use more cotton on the wick.
I then reminded them that it was they who had made the wick.


----------



## wazarmoto (15/4/16)

Leaks happen sometimes. I always say vaping is trial and error. The only tank I get leaks on is my goblin mini v2 which happens when I don't wick it correctly. Wicking is key. You just gotta have patient. I just took a gemini for myself, wicked it and left it sideways overnight after vaping half a tank, filled up and the next morning not a drop. Leak free till now. It's all about the wicking. Even experts get it wrong. Nobody or nothing is perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (15/4/16)

Boeriemore said:


> I fill it to just cover the atomizer. I asked Sir Vape for an answer and they said use more cotton on the wick.
> I then reminded them that it was they who had made the wick.


Shame dude, you having a really tough time with this thing. Would you perhaps be able to uploads pics of before fill and after fill?


----------



## Boeriemore (17/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Shame dude, you having a really tough time with this thing. Would you perhaps be able to uploads pics of before fill and after fill?



Why? Don't you believe me? Anyway, my old camera will no longer switch on.


----------



## ShamZ (17/4/16)

Boeriemore said:


> Why? Don't you believe me? Anyway, my old camera will no longer switch on.


Probably because @Stosta was willing to see if he could assist you by identifying any visual issue in the 2 pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boeriemore (18/4/16)

ShamZ said:


> Probably because @Stosta was willing to see if he could assist you by identifying any visual issue in the 2 pics.


As I have no working camera could you possibly tell me what visual issues I could look for, bearing in mind that this tank is brand new.
It would have to be an issue that the "experts" at Sir Vape would not be aware of.


----------

